# Wintry, Christmasy Poodles



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Beautiful pictures, Cherie! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you too!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Cavon!!!

Here are a few more of Thinker as well as one of his Mommy Mache when she was a baby at Christmas.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What Beautiful Pictures! We just got a whole load of snow here this week too and the girls are loving it! Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Cherie*, Such a lovely way to herald in the spirit of the season, _thank you! _And my very best wishes you and all poodle loving people everywhere for a life as joyful as that of being a well-loved poodle in winter, summer, spring and fall. Happy Holidays to one and all!!!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Great pictures I especially like the one of Thinker and the present a toast to a Happy New Year..Happy Hoildays :santaclaus:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I thoroughly enjoyed your photos!! My favorite is Thinker with the present...what a handsome guy he is! The pup running with the bow is just adorable and blue suits it so well....LOL Thank you for your lovely holiday wishes._


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

schpeckie said:


> What Beautiful Pictures! We just got a whole load of snow here this week too and the girls are loving it! Merry Christmas to all!


Thank you very much! We have had a long week of snow, snow and then more snow. Quincy thinks he has died and gone to Heaven. Isn't it wonderful that they enjoy it so much? Too bad their people don't...lol!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I love those photos of Thinker, and his mother was a GORGEOUS puppy


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Cherie*, Such a lovely way to herald in the spirit of the season, _thank you! _And my very best wishes you and all poodle loving people everywhere for a life as joyful as that of being a well-loved poodle in winter, summer, spring and fall. Happy Holidays to one and all!!!


It is my pleasure! Thank you very much!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Love the pics of playing in the snow! Looks like alot of fun was had!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Poodles and snow--can't be beat! Thanks for posting the pics. Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Awsome shots, Arreau.!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

pudlemom said:


> Great pictures I especially like the one of Thinker and the present a toast to a Happy New Year..Happy Hoildays :santaclaus:


Isn't that great? My Mom and her best breeder friend, Deb Drake of Tolka Poodles did a whole big photo shoot the last Christmas Mom was with us, so Thinker would have been nine in these photos. He has aged very graciously. He is as sweet as he appears in his photos. Just a lovely old gentleman!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Cherrie:

Debra Drake is one of the most wonderful people I have met in the poodle world. She is a very special person and a valued member of our national breed club.
She and Susan Fraser have a standard silver drop dead gorgeous whom they finished I believe as a puppy.

I just adore Debra Drake.


----------



## shellbeme (Oct 28, 2010)

Your pooches are soo beautiful  thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _I thoroughly enjoyed your photos!! My favorite is Thinker with the present...what a handsome guy he is! The pup running with the bow is just adorable and blue suits it so well....LOL Thank you for your lovely holiday wishes._


You are very welcome! I like that photo of the old gent too. He looks like a dignified older fellow, which he is. The pup is Mache, Thinker's Mommy, who I bought for my Mom to get her back into Poodles after she lost most of hers in a house fire. Her tail had been butchered (hence her chicken nugget) but that did not stop her from producing some glorious kids! She just passed away earlier this year at fourteen.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL SHOTS Arreau:

Who can resist red spoos in the snow.

Thinker also looks very handsome ... ah, poodle love.

Isn't it GRANDE ?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> I love those photos of Thinker, and his mother was a GORGEOUS puppy


Thank you Keith! Thinker is certainly a photogenic boy! His Mommy was a very pretty girl. I just found a bunch of photos of her and will post a thread after Christmas. Her tail got turned into a chicken nugget, which made it impossible to show her, but she produced some stunning kids. She has grandchildren all over the world who have gone on to do marvelous things in the conformation ring, rally and obedience ring, in the filed, and just being remarkable pets.


----------



## Pitdoodle (Dec 9, 2010)

Great looking poochies ASP!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

penny_ann said:


> Love the pics of playing in the snow! Looks like alot of fun was had!


They all enjoy the snow sooooo much! Good thing too. It has been atrocious here that past couple of days and the highway we live on has been closed all day. I expect it will be closed tomorrow too. But, Quincy gets out there like a kid on Christmas morning, so excited and loving it.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> You are very welcome! I like that photo of the old gent too. He looks like a dignified older fellow, which he is. The pup is Mache, Thinker's Mommy, who I bought for my Mom to get her back into Poodles after she lost most of hers in a house fire. Her tail had been butchered (hence her chicken nugget) but that did not stop her from producing some glorious kids! She just passed away earlier this year at fourteen.


cherie - oh my....i don't want to put a damper on this beautiful thread, but reading about your mom & her spoos being lost in a house fire just made me feel so sad. i have a terrible fear of fire and i've often thought about just that kind of thing. i can only say, wow...i'm so sorry.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

your dogs are sooo beautiful - I can't get enough of them! merry Christmas to you all!


----------

